# Removelist



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hired a truck a few people with it to help me more my stuff now found out not all the stuff arrived at my house was we unloaded, stupid parts is I need trucks to shift things for me so they are off my list as well as a few of there street sings have now gone missing.
So if you hire some one check the truck over first before they leave.


----------

